# Tor private browsing

## gentoo2013

Hi everyone 

Im trying to install and play around with Tor . im having a few difficulties trying to figure out what is the correct way to install it. 

i have a few how to's but they are diffrent from each other and using diffrent methods. 

If osmeone could put me in the righ direction I would be mostly greatfull. 

here are a few of the guides i am looking at 

I would like to use the gui with tor if possible 

http://fitzcarraldoblog.wordpress.com/2011/12/02/how-to-install-and-use-tor-for-anonymous-browsing-or-to-access-country-restricted-content-from-another-country/

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-269815-start-0.html

Thanks

----------

## Bzub

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-269815-start-0.html should work

except it's 

```
emerge net-misc/tor

emerge net-proxy/privoxy

```

in  /etc/privoxy/config  line 1384 feels better to me, but as stated in that post anywhere in the file will do.

And when you configure your browser use port 9050 instead of 8118, did you stumble into any problems in particularly? 

I like to use foxyproxy on firefox as well http://www.ehow.com/how_7500941_use-foxy-proxy-tor-privoxy.html

----------

## gentoo2013

what about vidalia ? 

this seems to be a nie gui ?

----------

## tuber

If all you want is to do is to use Tor when browsing, the Tor project group advises that you use the Tor Browser Bundle (TBB) instead of using different pieces. See https://www.torproject.org for more details.

----------

## gentoo2013

That is what i want to do but I dont no how to install the browser bundle on gentoo

----------

## creaker

Tor browser bundle available for download from tor site. It is standalone portable bundle, so no need to install it, just unpack archive and run 'tor-start-browser' file. It will start Vidalia and Firefox 17 that included in bundle

----------

